# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Ξεκινημα στους μικροελεγκτες

## pit21

γεια σε ολους!

αποφασισα να ασχοληθω με μικροελεγκτες για να φτιαξω ενα ζευγος encoder-decoder.
εχω βρει ηδη καποιες ετοιμες λυσεις αλλα θελω να παιδευτω κ εν τελει να μαθω κατι.

η λειτουργεια θα ειναι:να περνει ο encoder 8bit(απο 8 εισοδους)κ αλλα 4bit σταθερα(σαν αναγνωριστικο)απο 4 αλλες εισοδους τα οποια θα τα στελνει σειριακα απο μια εξοδο στον decoder ο οποιος θα αναγνωριζει τα πρωτα 4bit κ αν συμφωνουν με αυτα που εχει στην εισοδο του θα βγαζει καθε ενα απο τα επομενα 8bit σε 8 διαφορετικες εξοδους.
φανταζομαι πως δν ειναι κ τοσο δυσκολο.

θελω γενικοτερα βοηθεια κ προτασεις οποιος γνωριζει.
βασικα θελω ενα ευκολο σε προγραμματισμο μΕ με οσο το δυνατο μικροτερη οικονομικη επιβαρυνση
τι προτεινετε?
τι θα χρειαστω κ απο που να ξεκινησω?

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## plouf

με αυτο το προγραμματιστή μπορείς να προγραμματίζεις AVR
http://www.olimex.com/dev/avr-pg1.html 
free προγερμματακι και απλό hardware

για το λογισμικό
http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?pag...pshop&Itemid=1
BASIC γλώσσα αρκετά απλή και δωρεαν για τα πρώτα 2KB που είναι.....περισσότερα απο
όσα χρειάζεσαι για αυτη τη δουλεια

το θέμα που περιγράφεις ειναι αρκετά απλό
περιγραφεις τη βασική λειτουργία του UART (εχουν σχεδον όλοι οι AVR)
πετας εκεί τα data και βγάζει σειριακά..
αρκετά παραδείγματα στη BASCOM AVR που είπα ποιο πάνω

----------


## pit21

που μπορω να βρω αλλα τετοια προγραμματα οπως το bascom avr?
θα προτιμουσα σε γλωσσα C(οχι οτι η Basic με χαλαει) κ να ειναι freeware.

UART?τι ειναι αυτο?ειμαι 100% ασχετος ελπιζω να εχεις κατανοηση.

----------


## SV1EDG

Φίλε Παναγιώτη

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις το AVR Studio (http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/to...p?tool_id=2725) μαζί με το απαραίτητο WinAVR (http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=68108).Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει και ο MicroIDE (http://www.micro-ide.com/index.html) αλλά ο πρώτος είναι ο πιο δημοφιλής free compiler που κυκλοφορεί.Πρόγραμματα σχετικά θα ψαχτείς μέσω google.UART (universal asynchronous receiver/transmitter) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UART) είναι το hardware ενός micro που αναλαμβάνει την επικοινωνία του με τερματικά (PC) για ανταλλαγή δεδομένων.Είναι αρκετά προχωρημένο για κάποιον αρχάριο γι αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με πιο απλές ρουτίνες όπως αυτές που αναβοσβήνουν LED,χρήση οθονών LCD 2X16,μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας κτλπ.

Μάριος

----------


## steliosm

Ρίξε και μια ματια στους PicAxe.
Προκειτε για *Picmicro* uC με ενσωματομενο interpreter. Προγραμματιζονται σε *BASIC* μεσα απο το δωρεαν IDE (το οποιο περιλαμβανει και simulator) και δεν χρειαζονται προγραμματιστρια, αφου μπορεις να τους προγραμματισεις και πανω στο breadboard με ενα απλο σειριακο καλωδιο.
Προσωπικα ξεκινησα με αυτους και μεχρι τωρα εχουν δειξει την αξια τους πολλες φορες σε οτι κανω.

----------


## pit21

φιλε SV1EDG(η οποιος αλλος ξερει) αυτα τα δυο προγραμματα πως συνδεονται μεταξυ τους κ ειναι συμβατα με την πλακετα που προανεφερε ο plouf?

----------


## SV1EDG

Φίλε Παναγιώτη

Για ποια δύο προγράμματα μιλας;Αν εννοείς το AVR Studio και το WinAVR  να σου πω ότι το μεν πρώτο είναι περιβάλλον εργασίας και assembly editor το δεύτερο είναι compiler για C.Μπορείς μέσα από το πρώτο να τρέχεις το δεύτερο.Γι αυτό και θεωρείται μια πολύ καλή λύση.Assembly,C compiler+free.Τρία σε ένα.Σε ποια πλακέτα αναφέρεσαι;Το Link του plouf είναι ένας σειριακός προγραμματιστής.Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα για το εαν συνεργάζεται με το AVR Studio αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μάλλον ναι.Με τον bascom το έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζει άψογα.


Μάριος

----------


## pit21

συγνωμη αλλα οπως βλεπεις δεν ξερω πολλα.τι εστι bascom?
εσυ ποιο προγραμματιστη χρησημοποιεις?πρεπει να χρησημοποιεις καποια πλακετα.κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτο του plouf
κ μπορω να το κατασκευασω μονος?

----------


## SV1EDG

Bascom:Compiler αρκετά φιλικός και συνιστώμενος για αρχάριους.Αν έχεις ασχοληθεί με basic θα αναγνωρίσεις πολλές κοινές εντολές κατα την διάρκεια εγγραφής ενός προγράμματος.IF,THEN,ELSE κτλπ.Πολλοί τον θεωρούν ακατάλληλο για προχωρημένες εφαρμογές,προσωπικά άναψα LCD,με 4 γραμμές κώδικα εκ των οποίων μόνο η μια ήταν η λέξη που ήθελα να δείξει.Οι άλλες 3 ήταν initial του lcd.Tο ίδιο εύκολα δούλεψα 1wire συσκευές χωρίς βιβλιοθήκες και external module.Θα συμφωνήσω βέβαια ότι ένας C compiler παρέχει πιο compact κώδικα άρα και με λιγότερες απαιτήσεις hardware.Αλλα για απλές εφαρμογές ή για νεο εισερχόμενους στον χώρο νομίζω ότι ο Bascom αποτελεί μια καλή λύση.
Η πλακέτα που θα δοκιμάσεις τον κώδικα που μόλις έγραψες λέγεται αναπτυξιακό.Εκει κατεβάζεις μέσω του καλωδιού που αναφέρει ο plouf τον κωδικά σου,τον ελέγχεις,διορθώνεις τα λάθη σου και τον ξανακατεβάζεις.Με τον όρο προγραμματιστής εννοούμε κάποιο μηχάνημα όπου μπορούμε να εγγράφουμε μαζικά ή συνεχώμενα microcontrollers.Eνα αναπυξιακό είναι και προγραμματιστής αφού μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις τον τσιπακι και να το βάλεις στην πλακέτα της αρεσκείας σου.Προσωπικά έχω φτιάξει ένα μίνι αναπτυξιακό,του Ελεκτορ (6/2006) το οποίο με έχει εξυπηρετήσει πάρα πολύ.

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

α οκ τωρα συνεννοηθηκαμε!
μπορεις αν σου ειναι ευκολο να μου στειλεις το σχηματικο τη λιστα των υλικων κ μια photo(αν ειναι ευκολο)για το αναπτυξιακο του ελεκτορ?(στειλε στο μαιλ)
ειναι ευκολο?ελπιζω πως ναι...

----------


## pit21

λοιπον εγκατεστησα τα AVR Studio κ WINAvr.για καποιο λογο ομως δν κανει compile.
κατι αναφερει για makefile κ τα εχω παιξει!δν ξερω τι να κανω?!χρειαζεται καποια ρυθμιση μηπως?

ΥΓ:κ κατι ακομα το AVRLib χρειαζεται κ που πρεπει να το αποθηκευσω?

----------


## SV1EDG

H αλήθεια είναι ότι με το Studio έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ λίγο...από ότι θυμάμαι για ναγίνει compilation πρέπει να είναι σε συγκεκριμένο folder και τα αρχεία inc,μαζί με όλα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία....αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το πως και το που....αν ξέρει κάποιος άλλος ας βοηθήσει.....

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

καλα αυτα τα μισο εφτιαξα νομιζω αν κ τωρα μου λεει οτι το ΑΤ90S1200 ειναι μονο για την assembly....θα δοκιμασω κ κανενα αλλο μΕ κ βλεπουμε.
απο C ξερεις τπτ να μου εξηγησεις καποιες εντολες?
εχω δει διαφορα γρμμενα κ χω μπερδευτει...

thnx για τη βοηθεια κ sorry για το πρηξημο

----------


## SV1EDG

O AT90S1200 δεν είναι μόνο για assembly.....να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι......assembly,C,Bascom είναι γλώσσες προγραμματισμού για embeded projects...το τελικό αποτέλεσμα (το hex αρχείο) μπορεί να γραφτεί σε οποιονδήποτε μικρο της ATMEL αρκεί βέβαια να έχει δηλωθεί όταν ξεκινήσαμε να γράφουμε τον κώδικα...άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να δοκιμάσεις άλλον μίκρο...για AVR Studio-C να διαβάσεις αυτό:

http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?m...dArticle&id=22

και αυτό:

http://www.klidarithmos.gr/v2details.asp?prod=33000

θεωρείται βιβλίο αναφοράς  για την C αν και στην αρχή θα σου φανεί λίγο βαρύ αλλά αξίζει.

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

μη φοβασαι κ ξερω τι ειναι γλωσσα προγραμματισμου!απλα οπως φανηκε τελικα ο compiler δν ηταν συμβατος με το ΑΤ90S1200.
σημερα πηρα τα υλικα για το αναπτυξιακο.κ εχω μερικες αποριες.
1)βρηκες πηνιο 10μΗ?εμενα μου ειπαν οτι δν υπαρχει.αν βαλω μεγαλυτερο(η κ καθολου)κανει?
2)στα διακοπτακια JP1-JP4 τι εβαλες?
3)το serial port δεν μπαινει κατευθειαν πανω στη διατρητη.εσυ πως το εβαλες πανω?
4)επειδη δν αγορασα ακομα το ΑΤΜΕGΑ16 μπορεις να μου πεις ποσες τρυπες κενο εχει αναμεσα στα απεναντι pins?

ευχαριστω!

----------


## SV1EDG

Μάλλον πρέπει να βρει κανείς το αντίστοιχο inc αρχείο για τον συγκεκριμένο compiler και  controller.

1)To ποδαράκι 30 του μικρο,είναι η τάση τροφοδοσίας του A/D.Αν σκοπεύεις να μην τον χρησιμοποιήσεις μπορείς να βάλεις έναν βραχυκυκλωτήρα στην θέση του.Πηνίο 10μΗ βρήκα και στoν Μπουριώτη.Και 100μΗ να βάλεις δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.Για φιλτράρισμα το έχει.

2)Τα JP είναι τα jumperakia σαν αυτά που βάζουμε στους υπολογιστές (μητρικές,σκληροί).Στην πλακέτα μπορείς να κολλήσεις δυο πιν από οριολωρίδα.

3)Θα στραβώσεις με ένα μυτοτσίμπιδο τα pins του βύσματος και θα κάτσει.

4)Το κενό ανάμεσα στις δύο σειρές είναι 5 κενές οπές.Θα σου έλεγα να τον βάλεις πάνω σε μια βάση 40pin για να μπορείς να αλλάζεις μικρο κατά βούληση.Μια βάση zif ίσως είναι καλύτερη.

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

ναι θα το βαλω σε βαση δν σκοπευω να τον κολλησω απ'ευθειας.
μπορεις να μου στειλεις μια φωτο να δω απο κοντα πως το εχεις κολλησει το serial port.δν ξρω με εχει κομπλαρει καπως...
ο προγραμματισμος γινεται απο αυτη τη θηρα ετσι?οχι απο την ISP?

----------


## SV1EDG

Προσοχή...ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται από την ISP.....η serial είναι μόνο για επικοινωνία με Η/Υ (σειριακή-τερματικό).....αν δεν σκοπεύεις να ασχοληθείς με διασύνδεση PC μην την βάλεις καθόλου...βέβαια αν αποφασίσεις κάποια διασύνδεση USB στο μέλλον θα πρέπει να ψαχτεις αλλιώς....σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι.....φώτο έρχονται....

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

τωρα μου εφερες τα πανω κατω!
επρεπε να ρωτησω νωριτερα...
οποτε θα χρειαστω κ το κυλωματακι που μετατρεπει την ISP σε serial?
αν το φτιαξω πανω στην πλακετα κ το κανω κατευθειαν σε serial δν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα σωστα?

----------


## SV1EDG

Για την σειριακή εδώ: (είναι στο κοκκινο τετράγωνο)

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV2xAD9J

Για την isp και τα jumper εδω:

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqHsNA9


Μάριος

----------


## pit21

καταφερα να φτιαξω την πλακετα.το μονο που μου λειπει ειναι ενα ATMEGA ενα καλωδιο κ λιγες οδηγιες ακομη.εχω καποιες αποριες.

1)το κυκλωμα που μετατρεπει την ISP σε serial μεσα στο βισμα το ενσωματωσα στην πλακετα εβγαλα κατευθειαν σε serial.τι καλωδιο να χρησημοποιησω.κατι μου ειπαν στο μαγαζι για crossed(η κατι τετοιο) η αλο καλωδιο

2)εχω γραψει ενα προγραμματακι θα το περασω μεσα με το ponyprog τι ρυθμισεις να κανω γιατι διαβασα το αρθρο του elector κ ελεγε κατι για fuse bits.

3)αφου ο περασω μεσα πως το τρεχω μεσα απο τον ελεγκτη?

----------


## SV1EDG

Καλή αρχή λοιπόν .....

1)Εννοείς το καλώδιο σύνδεσης αναπτυξιακού-Η/Υ για έγγραφη μέσω ISP.Αν ναι αυτό πρέπει να είναι 1-1 και σε καμμία περίπτωση cross.

2)Για ATMEGA32 πας

α:/command/secure and conf...

bootsz1,bootsz0,boden,sut1

check όλα

β:/setup/interface/

si prog API

uncheck ολα

3)Φορτώνεις το hex ή bin αρχείο σου από το Open program memory (flash) file και μετά write program  memory.Το αρχείο φορτώνεται στον μικρο και μόλις τελειώσει κάνει reset και ξεκινάει να το τρέχει.

Marios

----------


## pit21

εγω εχω το ATMEGA16.λες να υπαρξει προβλημα με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις?αλλιως πως μπορω να μαθω το τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## SV1EDG

Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.Η μόνη διαφορά τους από ότι ξέρω είναι μόνο στο μέγεθος μνήμης (32Κ-16Κ).Στα υπόλοιπα είναι συμβατοι (πρέπει...).
Για τον ATTINY88 αν τον χρησιμοποιήσεις ισχύουν αυτά.Βολικός για μικρές εφαρμογές:
1:/command/secure and conf...
sut1
uncheck ολα
2:/setup/interface/
si prog API
uncheck ολα

Βέβαια κάποια είναι και για το κλείδωμα άλλα ακόμα δεν με έχει απασχολήση γι αυτό και δεν σου γράφω αναλυτικά τι κάνει το καθένα...σύντομα όμως θα με απασχολήσει οπότε και τότε θα σου πω τι κάνει το καθένα.

Μάριος

----------


## SV1EDG

απασχολήσει...

----------


## pit21

λοιπον δεν αντεχω θα το σπασω!
ξοδεψα τις τελευταιες μου οικονομιες κ δεν λειτουργει!
κοντευω να σκασω!

κανω reset απο το μενου device κ αναβοσβηνει ενα λαμπακι αλλα οταν παω να γραψω το ponyprog δν το αναγνωριζει λεει:device missing or device unknown (-24)

στο ponyprog δοκιμαζω την θυρα κ μου λεει οτι ειναι οκ που σημαινει οτι το κυκλωμα του serial port ειναι οκ!το θεμα ειναι οτι το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλο για να εχει γινει λαθος...
θα το τσεκαρω ξανα αλλα κατα τ'αλλα εχεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει?εσενα πως αντιδρα?

Υ.Γ:κ κατι ακομα δν μπορω να βρω το μενου με τα fuse bits!
βοηθεια please  :Crying or Very sad:   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν όλα δουλεύανε με την πρώτη τότε πολλοί θα ήταν άνεργοι ...γι αυτό ψυχραιμία...το λαμπάκι που λές ποιο είναι?...κανονικά τα led που "τρεμοπαίζουν" κατά τον προγραμματισμό είναι τα led που αντιστοιχούν στα pin PB5,PB6,PB7.Και είναι λογικό γιατί είναι τα σήματα MOSI,MISO,SCK που χρειάζονται για τον προγραμματισμό.Σου αναβοσβήνουν αυτά?Αν όχι τσεκάρισε τις σσυνδέσεις σου από τον Κ1 στον μικρο.Κοίτα επίσης και την αντιστοιχία της ISP σου με το D9 της 232.Τα fuse bit είναι στο "Command--Security and configuration bits",Lock1,Lock2...ή CTRL-S....θα σου έλεγα όμως να μην ασχοληθείς ακόμα με αυτά γιατί μπορεί να κλειδώσεις τον μικρο σε κατάσταση που ακόμα και το erase να μην δουλεύει...είναι σε συνδιασμό με τα υπόλοιπα cells...το έχω πάθει και από ότι θυμάμαι έπρεπε να θέσω ένα pin στον αέρα και μετά να κάνω erase....ιστορίες...του data sheet...και μην ξεχνάς:δεν υπάρχουν μυστήρια στο σύμπαν...όλα έχουν την εξηγησή τους.....

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

κοιταξα το κυκλωμα ξανα κ ξανα.ειχα καταλαθος βραχυκυκλωσει τις αντιτασειςτων 4,7ΚΩ στο κυκλωμα του βισματος.λες να τον εκαψα τον μικρο?

τωρα διορθωσα κ οταν κανω reset αναβουν τα Pin 6 k 7 αλλα οχι το 8(sck).δλδ αναβει αλλα πολυ αμιδρα κ για πολυ λιγο οχι οπως τα αλλα δυο.

τι εννοεις οταν λες να τσεκαρω την αντιστοιχια της ISP με το D9 του 232?
κ κατι ακομα!το ponyprog που εχω δεν εχει καθολου τετοιο μενου.ισως ανοιγει οταν αναγνωρισει τον μικρο.παντως εσυ ποια version εχεις?

----------


## pit21

τελικα κατεβασα μια νεοτερη εκδοση του ponyprog η οποια ηταν συμβατη με το ATmega16.αυτο πρεπει να ηταν κ το κυριο προβλημα τελικα! :Hammer:  

αυτο σημαινει πως ναι τα καταφερα!
YES YES YES YES!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /

χιλια ευχαριστω!αν εχω καποια αλλη απορια ελπιζω να εισαι διαθεσιμος!

ξανα ευχαριστω!

----------


## chip

Εγώ γι αυτό έχω πάψει να ασχολούμε με ιδιοκατασκευές προγραμματιστών... όλο προβλήματα είναι... και ασυμβατότητες
Καλύτερα δίνεις κατι παραπάνω παίρνεις έναν εργοστασιακό και δουλεύει αμέσως, αλλιώς χάνεις όχι ώρες αλλά μέρες....ελπίζοντας τελικά να δουλέψει (άλλωτε δουλεύει άλλοτε οχι)

----------


## SV1EDG

Nα είναι βέβαιος όμως chip ότι του Παναγιώτη του έμεινε κάτι από όλο αυτό το παίδεμα...το λιγότερο να είναι πιο προσεχτικός στο assembly της κατασκευής...άρα αν είναι για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους οι ιδιοκατασκευές συνίστανται...θα συμφωνήσω ότι για επαγγγελματίκους-εμπορικούς σκοπούς τα κριτήρια είναι διαφορετικά και σίγουρα εκεί δεν υπάρχει η άνεση του χρόνου άλλα και της εκπαίδευσης του "να μου μείνει κάτι"...εκεί το βασικό κριτήριο είναι ASAP...

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

Να μαι κ παλι...
λοιπον νομιζω πως εχω πιασει το βασικο νοημα με τον προγραμματισμο εχω κανει διαφορα πειραματα με κωδικα κ επειδη ο αρχικος μου στοχος ηταν να φτιαξω ενα ρολοι οπως αυτο στα κυκλωματα του site θελω να ρωτησω για την LCD.εψαξα κ στο forum κ ειδα κ ενα tutorial αλλα δν με βοηθησε κ πολυ γιατι ηταν σε assembly!

οποτε!
θα θελα να μου εξηγησετε πως λειτουργει γενικα μια τετοια οθονη.ειδα στο tutorial οτι με ενα byte εμφανιζει ενα χαρακτηρα.η απορια μου ειναι το πως καθοριζω τη θεση που θα εμφανιστει(ξερω 2η γραμμη 8η θεση η κατι τετοιο)
ειδικοτερα θελω να  χρησημοποιησω την συνδεση με 4 datapin.
οποιος μπορει να μου εξηγησει η ακομα κ να στειλει ενα παραδειγμα κωδικα σε γλωσσα υψηλου επιπεδου οπως C η κατι αλλο(παντως οχι assembly γιατι δν καταλαβαινω γρι) θα με βοηθουσε πολυ!

ευχαριστω!

----------


## SV1EDG

Για επεξήγηση του τρόπου λειτουργίας του LCD θα ψαχτείς στο google....εναλλακτκά δες εδώ:

http://www.8052.com/tutlcd.phtml κι εδώ

http://www.8052.com/tutlcd2.phtml

Σου δίνω kai ένα μικρό παράδειγμα σε Bascom...

$regfile = "m32def.dat"
$crystal = 8000000
Config Lcdbus = 4
Config Lcd = 16 * 2
Config Lcdpin = Pin , Db4 = Portc.0 , Db5 = Portc.1 , Db6 = Portc.2
Config Lcdpin = Pin , Db7 = Portc.3 , E = Portc.5 , Rs = Portc.4 , E = Portc.5
Cls
lcd "Hlektronika... "
End             

Η πρώτη γραμμά φορτώνει στον compiler τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για τον μικρο.Η δεύτερη ορίζει την συχνότητα του κρυστάλου.

Config Lcdbus = 4        Σε τι Mode θα δουλέψει το display (4 bit).

Config Lcd = 16 * 2      Tι είδους display έχουμε συνδέσει (2Χ16 στην περιπτωσή μας).

Config Lcdpin = Pin , Db4 = Portc.0 , Db5 = Portc.1 , Db6 = Portc.2
Config Lcdpin = Pin , Db7 = Portc.3 , E = Portc.5 , Rs = Portc.4 
Αντιστοιχία πορτών μίκρο με pin display για τα data (Db4,Db5,Db6,Db7,Rs,E(nable))

cls καθάρισμα οθόνης

lcd "Hlektronika... " το μυνημά μας μέσα σε "   "

End  Τέλος προγράμματος

απλό δεν είναι;  :Very Happy:  

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

Οπως βλεπω ειναι απλο αλλα αυτο που κανει την διαφορα ειναι η library που χρησημοποιεις!
($regfile = "m32def.dat" )
δυστυχως δν εχω βρει καποια library για LCD(εχω βρει δλδ μια την lcd.h μα δν ξερω πως να την χρησημοποιησω)κ θα με αναγκασει να φτιαξω ξανα ολο δικο μου!
εχεις καποια προταση?

----------


## Nemmesis

μηπως σε βολευει και η mikrobasic?



```
program lcd_test

main&#58;
TRISB = 0                         'orizei thn porta b eksodo
    Lcd_Init&#40;PORTB&#41;               'ksekinaei thn library tis o8onhs sthn portb
    Lcd_Cmd&#40;Lcd_CURSOR_OFF&#41;       'brinei ton kersora
    Lcd_Cmd&#40;Lcd_Clear&#41;            'ka8arizei thn o8onh apo tuxon la8oi
Lcd_Out&#40;1, 1, "elektronika.gr"&#41;   'tuponei "elektronika.gr" ksekinontas apo
                                  'thn prwth gramh prwto xaraktira

end.
```

----------


## SV1EDG

Βασική διευκρίνηση:το σρχείο $regfile = m32def.dat δεν έχει να κάνει με το lcd...αφορά τον μικρο και είναι αρχείο του compiler (εδώ του bascom) ...θα το βρείς στο folder εγκατάστασης του bascom (νομίζω...)..αντίστοιχο υπάρχει για το AVR Studio....για τον bascom ΔΕΝ χρειάζεσαι καμία άλλη βιβλιοθήκη για 2Χ16 ή εξωτερικό αρχείο...η εντολή LCD αρκεί από μόνη της....

Μάριος

----------


## pit21

ενταξει sorry ετσι οπως το ειδα για library μου φανηκε!
δν ξερω...δεν ξερω πως να χρησημοποιησω τα libraries...εδω κ μερες ψαχνω αλλα δν εχω βρει ενα ολοκληρωμενο παραδειγματακι σε C...
θα συνεχισω να ψαχνω παντως αν βρειτε κατι θα με βοηθουσατε παρα πολυ!

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## pit21

γεια κ παλι!
Φιλε SV1EDG κατεβασα το BASCOM(μια κ με τα libraries της C δεν βρισκω ακρη)
κ θελω να δοκιμασω σειριακη εκπομπη(εχω στοχο την κατασκευη ενως ελεγκτη midi)
επειδη πολλα απο BASIC δν ξερω κ δυστυχως δν βρισκω πολλα στο google
θελω αν γινεται να μου στειλεις ενα παραδειγμα κωδικα!

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## SV1EDG

Παναγιώτη γεία σου

Θα σου πρότεινα πριν να κάνεις οτιδήποτε να διαβάσεις διάφορα post του:
http://www.mcselec.com/index2.php?op...orum&Itemid=59
Θα βρείς χρήσιμα πράματα.Επιπλέον θα κατεβάσεις το manual με τις εντολές και τον τρόπο συνταξής τους από εδώ:
http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?opt...=140&Itemid=54
και βέβαια θα κοιτάξεις τα διάφορα application notes που δημοσιεύονται ελεύθερα από εδω:
http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?opt...d=79&Itemid=57

Με σειριακή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί (και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται αφού είναι είδος υπό εξαφάνιση).Αν όμως κοιτάξεις τα παρπάνω θα βρείς πολλές εφαρμογές με που κάνουν χρήση σειριακή.Στο manual θα βρεις και αρκετά παραδείγματα σχετικά με σειριακή επικοινωνία.

Μάριος

----------

